# how to join two broken ethernet cat 5 e cables



## comonforall (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

One of our ethernet CAT5e is cut off (broken). Now I want to join them instead of putting new cable and doing thing all over again as it is too long. I would like to know is it possible? If yes, how it can be done?

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a plug on each end and a joiner

cat5 joiner - Google Search


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

though if a long cable your splice may cause a signal degradation resulting in a malfunctioning cable.


----------

